# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  الأزواج والجلي

## أميرة قوس النصر

في لقاء ضم مجموعة من الشبان المتزوجين افتتح أحدهم الحديث عن الجلي مازحاً فكانت ردود أفعال الجالسين مختلفة:

- "إن كنت أريد من زوجتي شيئاً ، لابأس بالجلي
" زوج وصولي

- "إن الجلي وسيلة لكسب مودة الزوجة إن مارسته مرة أو اثنتين بالشهر
" زوج دبلوماسي

- "أجلي كما تجلي زوجتي ، نحن سواسية
" زوج تقدمي

- "شو جلي وماجلي، عليّ ما عليّ .. مابعرف شكله للمطبخ
" زوج تجبره زوجته أن يجلي كل يوم

"إن كانت زوجتي متعبة ، زوجتي الثانية تجلي، وإن كانتا مريضتين أتزوج ثالثة" زوج ملتزم دينياً على طريقته

- "كل البيت يجب أن يجلي بدوره
" زوج شيوعي

- "أنا أجلي عند جارتنا بس، لا أجلي بالبيت
" زوج عميل

- "الجلي مسألة لا أدير لها بالاً ، الصواب أن تعرف الزمان والموقف المناسبين للجلي
" زوج حكيم

- "في اللحظة التي أجد زوجتي على وشك التذمر من الجلي أجلب لها هدية
" زوج ذكي

- "إن طالبتني زوجتي بأن أجلي ، ألقي بها خطاباً حول خطورة المرحلة التي تمر بها الأسرة"
زوج يعمل كمسؤول عربي

- "لقد دفعت لها مهرها وانتهيت ، عليها أن تقوم بما يجب عليها القيام به"
زوج رأسمالي


- "إن النظام السوري وراء تململ الزوجات من الجلي
" زوج من جماعة 14 آذار

- "ليش مو المفروض أن الزوجين يلعبوا طرة ولا نقش عن كل مرة يأتي فيها موعد الجلي؟"
زوج حمصي

- "نحنا عنا جلاية وفلبينية
" زوج برجوازي

- "نحنا من زمان اشترينا صحون وكؤوس كرتون حلاً للمسألة
" زوج براغماتي

- "أنا فجرت المطبخ السنة الماضية"
زوج من جماعة أبو مصعب الزرقاوي

- "زوجتي مابيهون عيلها تشوفني واقف عالمجلى
" كذاب

- "لا مشكلة عندي إن كان سائل الجلي برائحة الياسمين
زوج رومانسي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

- "في اللحظة التي أجد زوجتي على وشك التذمر من الجلي أجلب لها هدية
" زوج ذكي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

- "شو جلي وماجلي، عليّ ما عليّ .. مابعرف شكله للمطبخ
" زوج تجبره زوجته أن يجلي كل يوم

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

*زوجتي مابيهون عيلها تشوفني واقف عالمجلى
" كذاب*

----------


## $ RORO $

[align=center]- "شو جلي وماجلي، عليّ ما عليّ .. مابعرف شكله للمطبخ
" زوج تجبره زوجته أن يجلي كل يوم

- "لا مشكلة عندي إن كان سائل الجلي برائحة الياسمين
زوج رومانسي

بس بلاش   :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## ملكة الليل

- "إن طالبتني زوجتي بأن أجلي ، ألقي بها خطاباً حول خطورة المرحلة التي تمر بها الأسرة"
زوج يعمل كمسؤول عربي


هاي مزبوطة لدى الأغلبيه

بصراحه للمرأة بهون عليكي اذا كنتي بتحبي جوزك وبتقدريه وبتحترميه(اذا كان موجود من هالحكي طبعا) تخليه يجلي؟!!
والله بشوفها موحلوه .. هاي مو شغلته

----------


## saso 20

"إن كانت زوجتي متعبة ، زوجتي الثانية تجلي، وإن كانتا مريضتين أتزوج ثالثة" زوج ملتزم دينياً على طريقته  :Db465236ff: 


الاخ مستانس بدوه يتزوج التالته والله فكرتوه عجبتني كتير 
ههه
موضوع توحفه   :Bl (3): 
يسلموووووو

----------


## nawayseh

"أجلي كما تجلي زوجتي ، نحن سواسية
والله هذا الصحيح

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

بلا جلي بلا وجع قلب....
هو الواحد صح بساعد امه بالجلي احيانا...
بس عند مرته...لالالالالالالا و 43758969  لا....

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شكراً على الموضوع

----------

